# New Roos



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A couple of weeks ago I had to cull my lap rooster and was left with a 1 y o rooster for 28 hens(he is a happy boy!!!).I mentioned it to my son's FIL and he told me he had picked up some free chickens from someone on Craig's list and 2 were roosters he was going to probably cull and said I could have them.He brought them yesterday and I couldn't believe my luck!!!They are both Silver laced Cochins,around 1 year old.When I turn them loose,they will be an awesome addition to my flock.So far they both look healthy but their crowing is very weak.When someone stops by,I'll get pictures to post...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucky you, I know you like Cochins.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I haven't checked them over yet but I will today because they are scratching,alot.I'm going to check for bugs.I picked up some discount bread yesterday for the flock.I fed the flock then took a couple of pieces to the new roos.They ran to the opposite side of the pen and just looked at the bread.They've never had treats.So I got another loaf and fed the chickens next to the pen so the roosters could watch.The bread is still in there this morning.That's ok,they'll get it eventually.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I sprayed the roosters for bugs and let the smaller one out because the bigger one was trying to kill it.My original one and the big one fight constantly through the fence.The big one is very aggressive and may have to go.Yesterday I let him loose and that was a big mistake.It was like a free-for -all.I broke them up a couple of times then decided to see if they could work it out.I was checking my e-mail when I heard a ruckus and turned to look.I saw the 3 roosters all in a ball,rolling across the front yard.I couldn't tell where one roo ended and another one started.They were actually in a ball rolling across the yard.It was funny until I went to break it up.I will never break up a ball of roosters again.Poor Vern was bleeding and breathing so I hard I was afraid he'd have a heart attack.I wanted all three roos but sometimes you just can't have what you want.Any body want a Silver laced Cochin rooster?LOL


----------

